# Dolphins Cycling Challenge anyone?



## ChubaDub (Jun 14, 2011)

i want to do the century really bad! i don't have $150 to register  gonna try to save it up in these next couple weeks.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

I'd rather eat feces than participate in an event featuring Marco Rubio. Ymmv.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Fireform said:


> I'd rather eat feces than participate in an event featuring Marco Rubio. Ymmv.


I agree and hence why I am skipping it.


----------



## roadrunner1 (Jan 2, 2003)

*Homestead Speedway Century*

For those looking to participate in an event and don't want to shell out big $$. Looking into Homestead Speedway Century registration is only 40 bucks.

Safe riding
Roadrunner


----------

